# Schipol Wins Twenty-Fourth Hall of Fame Contest!



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Week 24 Best Airport

*1. Schipol, Amsterdam* - 51 votes (39.53%)

*2. Chep Lap Kok, Hong Kong* -31 votes (24.03%)

*3. Changi, Singapore* - 20 votes (15.50%)

*4. KLIA, Kuala Lumpur* - 11 votes (8.53%)

*5. John F. Kennedy, New York City* - 9 votes (6.98%)

*6. Incheon, Seoul* - 7 votes (5.43%)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Schipol?


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

SchipHOL


----------



## Balleke (Sep 11, 2002)

nooit verwacht. waarom stond Eindhoven airport er niet in!


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

I had never even heard of Schipol prior to this contest. I think all the Europeans voted for it cause it's their only one that got nominated enough.


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

Schipol? Its okay... no way the world best though. KL, Hong Kong, Osaka Kansai and Shanghai Pudong are far better imo.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

it's SCHIP*H*OL


----------



## HT (May 6, 2004)

MattSal said:


> I had never even heard of Schipol prior to this contest. I think all the Europeans voted for it cause it's their only one that got nominated enough.



If you would know something about Europe, you would know that theres big rivality between the nations, and for example Germans or French or english people would never vote for Amsterdam just because its the only European!!!


----------



## Delfts blauw (Nov 12, 2005)

@ DOM

bigger is not better

and do you know that dom means stupid in dutch :lol:


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

@DOM


> Schipol? Its okay... no way the world best though. KL, Hong Kong, Osaka Kansai and Shanghai Pudong are far better imo


.
If you would check the worlds best-airports-in-the-world lists and rewards of the last 10 years, you would find out that Schiphol Amsterdam airport has been awarded best airport in the world for many times over and over again. 
BTW; Shanghai Pudong?? Hong Kong Cheplapkok?? >> They may look better, but they certainly are not the best. Schiphol has been competing with Singapore Changi airport and in Europe the only competition comes from Copenhagen Castrupp!!  


@MATTSAL


> I had never even heard of Schipol prior to this contest. I think all the Europeans voted for it cause it's their only one that got nominated enough.
> If you've never heard of Amsterdam Schiphol airport (!!) you probably have never ever been interested in aviation all you're life, or you have been living undergrounf all youre life.


Amsterdam Schiphol is the No.9 largest airport in the world. I don't know from which outback you come from, but everybody who have been flying to Europe knows, certainly Americans! Unbelievable that you don't know...(lithia springs???) ... :bash: ..Holy shit!!
Amsterdam Schiphol Airport KLM-AirFRance thread 
Maybe you should visit this thread!!


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

Is Schiphol huge or Amsterdam small?


----------



## PETER_WORLD (Nov 10, 2005)

dom said:


> Schipol? Its okay... no way the world best though. KL, Hong Kong, Osaka Kansai and Shanghai Pudong are far better imo.



IMO

as visited (more than 50 international airports in my life):


1) Hong Kong Chep Lap Kok

2) KLIA Kuala Lumpur International Airport

3) Kansai/Osaka Airport


____________________

and following...


4) Paris CGD 

5) London Heathrow

6) Singapore Changi


Best,

Peter


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Nemo said:


> @DOM
> .
> If you would check the worlds best-airports-in-the-world lists and rewards of the last 10 years, you would find out that Schiphol Amsterdam airport has been awarded best airport in the world for many times over and over again.
> BTW; Shanghai Pudong?? Hong Kong Cheplapkok?? >> They may look better, but they certainly are not the best. Schiphol has been competing with Singapore Changi airport and in Europe the only competition comes from Copenhagen Castrupp!!


Really now?

Which World's Best Airports In The World lists are these then?

Becuase both AETRA and Skytrax have given Hong Kong the award 6 times running in the last 10 years. It only lost out this year (Skytrax have yet to release theirs) to Seoul's Incheon.

Schiphol has been in the top 10 for the last 10 years, but it's not come close to the number 1 spot - previously dominated by Singapore's Changi - and now by Hong Kong's Chep Lap Kok.


----------

